# XM Satellite Radio Board of Directors Mount Vendetta Against Word Network



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

DETROIT, Feb. 3 /U.S. Newswire/ -- A coalition of ministers and representatives of the National Association of Black Organizations (NABO) contends that XM CEO Hugh Panero is operating at the behest of key members of the XM Satellite Radio Board of Directors in denying carriage of The Word Network.

Prior NABO discussions with XM and demonstrations have focused on concerns that XM Satellite Radio programming reflects a glaring lack of positive programming options to those XM channels that glorify the cultures of violence, drugs and female debasement. NABO's national campaign to have the nation's satellite and cable broadcasting industry provide value positive programming for African Americans has included requests for carriage of The Word Network.

"We have obtained information that will expose the real motivation of those that have encouraged Panero to close the doors of XM carriage to The Word Network. The shame of what we know is that small minded, greedy gate keepers have operated in a clear conflict of interest to keep the Word off of XM," said Reverend Horace Sheffield, CEO of NABO.

"There is a good ol' boy and girl network operating that is akin to the days of the Ku Klux Klan. Failed business deals in one arena carry over into another arena. Some members of the XM Board of Directors are hiding under hoods of conflict. They should resign and take Panero with them for operating under such a clear conflict of interest when decisions concerning The Word Network were made. This corporate culture of bias and dishonesty rooted in conflict of interest should be examined by the SEC and FCC (news - web sites)," said Sheffield.

Rest of the Story


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I guess they got bored going after Echostar and decided they needed a new whipping boy.

I'm uncomfortable though with the language "they" use when attacking XM. I know that the white male is the last unprotected class in the USA, but there is NO evidence that they were saying no for racist reasons. Channels targeting the "urban" market, a euphenism for channels favored by the African American community, make up roughly 10% of the available channels on XM which is proportional to their population share. I don't see the race card being valid here.

I know Al Sharpton is cranky that he is losing an avenue for his propaganda, er, message.... but last I checked this is a free country and they can choose to carry any programming they deem marketable to their customers.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

Wasen't Sharpton going to Iraq?:ewww: we really need him there.!rolling He can help divert missels!rolling


----------



## scaredpoet (Jan 24, 2003)

You'll note that with the likes of Al Sharpton, it never matters if the party he opposes is truly racist or not. By Sharpton's logic, merely disagreeing with him makes you a target for being branded a racist, whether true or not.


----------

